#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Ψηφοφορία για το αντισεισμικό σύστημα, τοποθετημένο σε φρεάτιο του φέροντα

## seismic

Εκτός των διαφωνούντων οι οποίοι θα ψηφίσουν σύγουρα, παρακαλώ και τους συμφωνούντες να ψηφίσουν το αντισεισμικό σύστημα.

----------


## seismic

Φίλοι μου ψηφίστε....ότι και να θέλετε να ψηφίσετε.
Εγώ δεν θα ζητώ αντιπαράθεση...μόνο την αλήθεια σε αυτό που σκέπτεστε.
Ευχαριστώ.  :Ψύχραιμος:

----------


## seismic

Μετά την ολοκλήρωση του πειράματος του πρώτου μοντέλου, θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας, και την ψήφο σας, θετική ή αρνητική. 
Δέχομαι και εύσημα για την όλη προσπάθεια που κάνω, θετική ή αρνητική.

----------


## seismic

Χρόνια πολλά και δημιουργικά στους αναγνώστες του emichanikos.gr
Έχω μία απορία ή μάλλον πολλές απορίες μαζί.
α) Γιατί δεν ψηφίζετε την ευρεσιτεχνία?
β) Γιατί οι αρμόδιες αρχές κάνουν το τρελό παπί όταν τους λέω για την ευρεσιτεχνία?
γ) Γιατί οι επιχειρηματίες δεν χρηματοδοτούν την ευρεσιτεχνία?
δ) Τι σταματάει γενικά την Ελλάδα να πάει μπροστά? 
ε) Εσείς που ξέρετε, γιατί δεν συμμετάσχετε στην συζήτηση για την ευρεσιτεχνία?
ζ) Αυτοί οι λίγοι που συμμετάσχουν στην συζήτηση, γιατί απαξιώνουν την ευρεσιτεχνία χωρίς να λένε τα αίτια της απαξίωσης? 
Δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη....
Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι ότι...ή δεν ξέρουν, ή ξέρουν και κάνουν το τρελό παπί, για λόγους που μόνο αυτοί ξέρουν.
Πάντως αν ένας ερευνητικός οργανισμός με βοηθούσε, θα τους έλυνα μια για πάντα το πρόβλημα που δημιουργεί ο σεισμός στις κατασκευές.
Δοκιμάστε την γνώση μου...
Βάλτε μου δύσκολες ερωτήσεις...λιώστε με... 
Ένα όμως μην μου ξανά πείτε ποτέ ξανά....ότι δεν ξέρω.

----------


## seismic

Πριν λίγα χρόνια συμμετείχα και εγώ με ένα περίπτερο για την ευρεσιτεχνία μου στην πρώτη έκθεση ευρεσιτεχνίας στην Ελλάδα, που είχε γίνει στο Περιστέρι.
Δεν πάτησε κανένας πολιτικός.
Εκεί γνώρισα και άλλους Έλληνες εφευρέτες, και όλοι είχαμε το ίδιο πρόβλημα.
Ένα από τα παιδιά που γνώρισα λέει την άποψή του, η οποία εκφράζει και την άποψη την δική μου.
*
Γιατί πάμε μπροστά προς τα πίσω ? ...=* http://boraeinai.blogspot.gr/2013/10/to.html

Το θέμα είναι πολιτικό.
Μιλάνε για επενδύσεις ξένων....όχι για επενδύσεις Ελλήνων.
Άλλωστε για αυτούς νομοθετούν....
Τώρα ξέρετε γιατί οι Ελληνικές εφευρέσεις δεν υλοποιούνται ποτέ...
Εγώ Δεν έχω ανάγκη από χρηματοδότηση.
Δεν είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι μόλις αποδείξω ότι η πατέντα δουλεύει,... ( πειραματικά ) δεν θα μου δίνουν άδεια τοποθέτησης στις κατασκευές....δεν θα υπογράφει η πολεοδομία τα σχέδια τα οποία θα καταθέτει ένας μηχανικός τα οποία θα περιλαμβάνουν το σύστημά μου.
Τόσο απλά....
*Δεν υπάρχει επιστημονική επιτροπή στην Ελλάδα ( αντισεισμικών κατασκευών ) η οποία θα ελέγχει επιστημονικά πειραματικά αποτελέσματα και να τα βάζει μέσα σε νόμο. 
Αυτοί που κατασκευάζουν νόμους, δεν είναι σε θέσει να καταλάβουν ότι κάτι άλλο είναι καλύτερο από το δικό τους....οπότε μόνο το δικό τους μετράει,...γιατί είναι λένε αναρμόδιοι να κρίνουν αν κάτι άλλο είναι σωστό ή όχι........για μένα αυτό είναι σκάνδαλο.
Αν αυτοί δεν μπορούν, τότε ποιος μπορεί???.....Η Γερμανία?*

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

K.Γιάννη, έχοντας εξετάσει την εφεύρεση σας απο παλιά, όπως σας έχω πεί μπάζει απο παντού, είναι ασύμφορη και στατικώς ανεπαρκέστατη.

Για την θεωρία καλή είναι, αλλά στην πράξη ...

----------


## seismic

Πρώτον δεν με έχει πείσει κανείς για τίποτα γιατί πολύ απλά όταν κάτι μπάζει, λες τουλάχιστον που είναι η τρύπα.
Δεύτερον *( στην πράξη )* έχω κάνει πείραμα, και σας απέδειξα ότι τα άκαμπτα υποστυλώματα τα έκανα πιο ισχυρά από ότι είναι σήμερα.
Πιος είναι πιο ισχυρώς άκαμπτος φέροντας...αυτός που φέρει το σύστημά μου..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6og4VWFcGA
ή αυτός χωρίς το σύστημά μου...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ux8TzWYvuQ0
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι με ένα σεισμικό αρμό γύρο από το άκαμπτο υποστύλωμα, θέτουμε σε κοντρόλ την παραμόρφωση του πλάστιμου φέροντα, που το περιβάλλει.
Αυτό που λέω...που μπάζει?
Άλλο ερώτημα ...πως μπάζει στην Ελλάδα, και δεν μπάζει στο εξωτερικό?

Dear John,
This seems like a very promising system. I believe we can try to get a grant for testing it on our shaking tables in UC-Berkeley. I will be glad to work with you on such tests to prove the concept. We have several small tables that we can use with small fund but we will have to make a small model for this system. We also have a big table that we can use but it would be costly in this case and requires a larger structural system to build and test. I will read more about your system in your website.

Regards,
Khalid

Και ένα άλλο πρόσφατο email

Khalid MOSALAM
To Me
Dec 13 at 7:33 PM
Dear Giannis,

Thank you for the email and keeping me updated on your progress. I have been travelling in the past several months as I was on sabbatical leave in Singapore and my email communications have been very bad.

Now I am back to Berkeley and will be happy to catch up on your progress of your invention. I will be glad to try to come up with a test plan.

I will start reading your new material over this week end.

Best regards,

Khalid


Show message history



-- 
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Khalid M. Mosalam, PhD, PE
Professor
733 Davis Hall
Structural Engineering, Mechanics and Materials
Civil and Environmental Engineering
University of California
Berkeley, CA 94720-1710
Tel 510-643-4805
Fax 510-643-8928
e-mail: mosalam@berkeley.edu
http://www.ce.berkeley.edu/~mosalam
--------------------------------------------------------------
Διάβασε εδώ και πες μου που διαφωνείς? 
http://www.green-e.gr/m/listing/view...ismiko-systhma

----------


## seismic

Φίλοι μου γιατί δεν ψηφίζεται για το αντισεισμικό?
Δεν έχετε γνώμη? 
Είναι σαν να μου λέτε

----------


## seismic

Μια και έχουμε εκλογές,....ψηφίστε και εδώ μέσα. :Γέλιο:

----------


## seismic

Ο Παναγιώτης Καρύδης, ομότιμος καθηγητής αντισεισμικής τεχνολογίας στο Εθνικό Μετσόβιο Πολυτεχνείο, συναντήθηκε με τον Γιάννη Λυμπέρη και είχε την ευκαιρία να παρακολουθήσει το πείραμά του. «Πράγματι έχει απόδοση και μπορεί να βρει εφαρμογή σε πολλές κατασκευές για την προστασία από τους σεισμούς! Θα μπορούσε να ενσωματωθεί στις μελέτες. Αρκεί να γίνει αποδεκτό αυτό το σύστημα από την ευρύτερη επιστημονική κοινότητα», επισημαίνει , σχολιάζοντας τη συγκεκριμένη πατέντα. «Το καλωσορίζω και εύχομαι να το δούμε και στην πράξη», καταλήγει…

seismic
Αν γίνει αποδεκτό όσο αποδεκτή είναι και η ψήφος εδώ μέσα,...θα θρηνήσουμε και άλλα πολλά θύματα.... :Αστειευόμενος:

----------


## seismic

Τελικά φίλοι μου μηχανικοί έχω μία μεγάλη απορεία.
Γιατί δεν ψηφίζετε για την ευρεσιτεχνία θετικά ή αρνητικά?
Τι είναι αυτό που σας φοβίζει? 
Η αμφιβολία στο νέον?
Το ότι δεν έπρεπε να κάνω τον μηχανικό γιατί δεν είμαι και τον κάνω?
Η σημερινή κατάσταση με την μεγάλη ανεργία?
Το βόλεμα με την πεπατημένη?
Τελικά μπορείτε να μου πείτε γιατί δεν ψηφίζετε?

----------


## seismic

Μία είναι η αλήθεια. Ή είναι η πατέντα χρήσιμη ή δεν είναι.
Αν είναι χρήσιμη πρέπει να την αποδεχθείτε.
Αν δεν είναι χρήσιμη πρέπει να την απορρίψετε. 
Ένα δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε γιατί είναι πολύ άδικο και αντιεπιστημονικό.
Να απορρίψετε την πατέντα γιατί απλά και μόνο έτσι σας αρέσει. 
Σε αυτό θα με βρείτε αντίθετο.
Δεν είναι δυνατόν να μην μπορείτε να αντικρούσετε αυτά που γράφω για την ευρεσιτεχνία, και απλά να την απορρίπτεται.
Προσκαλώ κάθε σοβαρό επιστήμονα που διαφωνεί με τα λεγόμενά μου, να αντιπαρατεθεί μαζί μου για να δικαιολογήσει τα λεγόμενά του.
Φράσεις όπως...δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν είμαι μηχανικός, ....ή ότι η ευρεσιτεχνία μπάζει από παντού,... δεν περιέχουν επιστημονικό περιεχόμενο και δεν θα λαμβάνονται υπόψιν....
Δεν είναι δυνατόν οι μισοί επιστήμονες να συμφωνούν μαζί μου και οι άλλοι μισοί να μην συμφωνούν.
Έτσι χάνεται την αξιοπιστία σας διότι αν ένας θέλει να κατασκευάσει ένα σπίτι, δεν ξέρει ποιόν από τους δύο επιστήμονες να εμπιστευθεί.... αυτόν που συμφωνεί μαζί μου, ή αυτόν που διαφωνεί?
Για αυτό ξεκαθαρίστε την κατάσταση τώρα..

----------


## seismic

> K.Γιάννη, έχοντας εξετάσει την εφεύρεση σας απο παλιά, όπως σας έχω πεί μπάζει απο παντού, είναι ασύμφορη και στατικώς ανεπαρκέστατη.
> 
> Για την θεωρία καλή είναι, αλλά στην πράξη ...


Συνονόματε φίλε Γιάννη.Χ. η θεωρία με την πράξη είναι σαν δύο αδελφές που τσακώνονται και που μαζί δεν κάνουν και χώρια δεν μπορούν.
Εγώ έχω αναπτύξει σε μεγάλο βαθμό και την θεωρεία, και την πράξη πάνω στην εφεύρεσή μου.
Χωρίς ειλικρινά να θέλω την αντιπαράθεση μαζί σου ή και με άλλους μηχανικούς, παρά μόνο να θέλω την συνεργασία, έχω βάλει ένα ερώτημα και δεν έχω πάρει απάντηση.
Πολλοί μηχανικοί αλλά και εσύ μου λένε ότι η ευρεσιτεχνία είναι ασύμφορη, στατικός ανεπαρκέστατη, και δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοσθεί στην πράξη.
Ο κύριος Παναγιώτης Καρύδης ομότιμος καθηγητής στην σεισμική βάση στο Μετσόβιο πάνω στην τεχνολογία των αντισεισμικών κατασκευών και ιδρυτής και επί δεκαετίες διευθυντής στην μεγαλύτερη και πιο αξιόπιστη σεισμική βάση στην Ελλάδα, έχει τελείως αντίθετη άποψη από εσένα και πολλούς άλλους μηχανικούς. 
Η πείρα του είναι τεράστια, μετά από τόσα πειράματα που έχει κάνει.
Τι λέει ο κύριος Π. Καρύδης... λέει ότι η ευρεσιτεχνία είναι πρακτική, συμβάλει στην αντισεισμική προστασία, είναι αμελητέο το κόστος τοποθέτησης, και την καλωσορίζει. Ακριβώς τα αντίθετα από αυτά που μου λέτε. Δες την τηλεφωνική συνέντευξη που έδωσε δημόσια στον δημοσιογράφο της Zougla.gr για να δεις ότι έτσι λέει..!
Κάνε κλικ κάτω κάτω πάνω στο AUDIO να τον ακούσεις..  http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/...i-evresitexnia
Αυτός δεν είναι ο ποιο αρμόδιος στην Ελλάδα πάνω στα πειράματα? Αυτός δεν σας δίδαξε τόσα χρόνια για την αντισεισμική τεχνολογία? Αυτά που σας δίδαξε δεν είναι αυτά που ξέρετε όλοι σας? Πως συγκρούεστε επιστημονικά μαζί του?
Έχω μεγάλη απορεία να μάθω.
Ρε παιδιά μήπως ζηλεύεται που βρήκα αυτήν την μέθοδο, και δεν είμαι καν μηχανικός?
Αν την ευρεσιτεχνία αυτή την εφηύρε ένα πανεπιστήμιο θα είχατε την ίδια αντίδραση και άποψη?

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Το θέμα κλείνει.
Τους λόγους διαβάστε τους ΕΔΩ.

----------

